# Looking for experienced plow truck driver south bend indiana



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

We are looking for one maybe two experienced plow truck drivers for this winter for the South Bend/Mishawaka area. Thanks!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey just some advice... I posted an ad on craigslist in the Thread where You would normally post as if you were going to sell a truck...Made many keywords that related to alot of plowers like "Spreaders" "Snow Plow" And "truck" I actually got 5 Emails after posting an add for workers within an hour! Amazingly 3/5 already had insurance and everything I was looking for! Just a Suggestion! 

Its like reverse psychology. If you're a plower, I have realized most likely you will go on CL and look even if you're not going to buy anything. Then they come across my ad and email me! Has worked for 3 Years so far!


----------



## aokcon2000 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ajlawn1;1523855 said:


> We are looking for one maybe two experienced plow truck drivers for this winter for the South Bend/Mishawaka area. Thanks!


looking for work this winter i have a 2004 f 250 no plow willing to get one if needed i have other helpers if needed (sidewalks, ext.) please call either way thx 2193691113


----------

